# Freddy adu challenges kobe! Kobe responds!



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/gl0Se-7jSvU"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/gl0Se-7jSvU" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


hilarious! :laugh: 

"Nasty like steve nash vicious!"


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

hahahaha!!! I love it!!! :clap: :clap:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

"And afterwards, we'll play basketball. But not one-on-one...we'll play horse. 'Cause I can shoot."

lol


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

Dooooooooooooo itttttttt. Give it to him FreddyyyyyyyyyyyyyaY...


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

:rofl:


----------



## KiddFan4eva5 (Jul 28, 2005)

HAHAHA!!! Thats freaking funny! FREDDY FREDDY FREDDY!!!!! U can do it! I hope they really verse 1 0n 1 or horse or both. I want to that, ill pay to see that.


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

haha. I wonder how old this is if Kobe saw it, responded, and it got recorded and edited together.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

That was actually funny!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

That was hilarious! Nice find! Kobe going to go Nash Viscious on you Freddy.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

[email protected] Freddy...how tall is he anyway?! Betcha, Steve Nash is taller! Well, he did redeem himself by saying Kobe is his favorite basktball player...


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Nash vicious LOL


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Wow that's great. :rofl:


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

AHH like nash vicious AAhhh


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

This vid made my day. I would pay a lot of money to see Kobe play horse. And then beat him at soccer. Set this up, I will be there


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

bringing nash up was hilarious


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

I've gotta see this...


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

who's that girl? i thought freddy was with jojo


----------

